# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shqiperia  Mbretëri

## tias

Rivendosja e monarkis ne Shqiperi në formën e monarkis parlamentare do të kishte efekte shumë pozitive në shoqërinë shqipëtare si dhe në imazhin e saj ndërkomtar.

----------


## antina

Po edhe une mendoj se monarkia sigurisht qe do luaj nje rol te rendesishem pozitiv, me nje autonomi te vehten te pamvarun nga shteti. 
Si shembull mund te meret menyra e qarte suedeze e raportit shtet - mbreteri.

----------


## *suada*

> Rivendosja e monarkis ne Shqiperi në formën e monarkis parlamentare do të kishte efekte shumë pozitive në shoqërinë shqipëtare si dhe në imazhin e saj ndërkomtar.


Keshtu mendoj dhe une. Ka shume ane pozitive ne pergjithesi per te gjithe, dhe negative vetem per ''kolltukun'' e politikaneve.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Mendoni veret se do jete me mire? Korrupsioni dhe shfrutezimi i posteve do te jete i njejte, thjesht do te ndryshonte nga republike parlamentare, ne monarki parlamentare. Madje do te thoja qe hilete  dhe intrigat per poste me te larta do te ishin me te shpeshta. Pastaj vjen ceshtja, ke do te vendosnim mbret? A ka shteti Shqiptar nje figure aq te larte dhe te afte sa ta vendosi ne rolin e mbretit? S'ma merr mendja. Ka qene mbreti Zog I, po keta pasardhesit sjane per gje, kot sa jane. Pastaj kemi si alternative Sali Berisha i I, ose Fatos Nano (ketoj jane dy figurat tona me te medha politike), apo shoku Ramiz Alia?
Dal ne perfundimin, qe gje nuk do te ndryshonte, dhe qe jemi mire keshtu sic jemi.

ps: Ky eshte halli i fundit qe duhet te mendohet te zgjidhet, ka shume ceshtje ne shtetin tone te dashur qe kane nevoje per rregullime dhe per zgjidhje. Kete problem te cilin e kemi shtruar ketu duhet marre parasysh mbasi ti kemi mbaruar problemet e tjera.

----------


## tias

Unë kam mendu për pasardhësit e mbretit Zog,pasi po që ia lam  politikanëve kurrë nuk kishin me mbrritë deri ke zgjidja.Me zi hall po zgjedhin kryetarin e shtetit.

----------


## *suada*

> Mendoni veret se do jete me mire? Korrupsioni dhe shfrutezimi i posteve do te jete i njejte, thjesht do te ndryshonte nga republike parlamentare, ne monarki parlamentare. Madje do te thoja qe hilete  dhe intrigat per poste me te larta do te ishin me te shpeshta. Pastaj vjen ceshtja, ke do te vendosnim mbret? A ka shteti Shqiptar nje figure aq te larte dhe te afte sa ta vendosi ne rolin e mbretit? S'ma merr mendja. Ka qene mbreti Zog I, po keta pasardhesit sjane per gje, kot sa jane. Pastaj kemi si alternative Sali Berisha i I, ose Fatos Nano (ketoj jane dy figurat tona me te medha politike), apo shoku Ramiz Alia?
> Dal ne perfundimin, qe gje nuk do te ndryshonte, dhe qe jemi mire keshtu sic jemi.
> 
> ps: Ky eshte halli i fundit qe duhet te mendohet te zgjidhet, ka shume ceshtje ne shtetin tone te dashur qe kane nevoje per rregullime dhe per zgjidhje. Kete problem te cilin e kemi shtruar ketu duhet marre parasysh mbasi ti kemi mbaruar problemet e tjera.


Te jete mbreti me mend ne koke e sheh ti qe politikanet nuk bejne si te duan me popullin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Te jete mbreti me mend ne koke e sheh ti qe politikanet nuk bejne si te duan me popullin


More, sado mend te ket mbreti, prap nuk i mban dot pushtetaret zap. Sado qe nje mesues eshte i rrepte me nxenesit e tij, keta e gjenjne gjithmone nje menyre per ti thyer rregullat....
Pastaj ta bejem monarki diktatoriale, ku mos te bej njeri levizje se pastaj mbreti te thy ne mes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *suada*

loool

Une mesa kam pare ne vendet ku ka ''mbreteri'' politikanet nuk hedhin valle kollaj  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> loool
> Une mesa kam pare ne vendet ku ka ''mbreteri'' politikanet nuk hedhin valle kollaj


Jo valle qe hedhin, po kercejne edhe Osman Taken po te duash ti  :ngerdheshje:  vetem se e bejne kete gje me stil......jo keshtu sade fare, me e marr vesh gjith populli  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## ARKIA

Nje mbret musliman(NE KUPTIMIN E MIRE TE FJALES) na duhet dhe i vume kapakun pastaj Shqiperise per te zjere lakra.
Lerini budalliqet se ma prete goten ne mes.
Gezuar!

----------

